# Leaky gas - Anismus. Plz help



## Tieuvodanh (Jan 19, 2009)

My story : I drank too much juice 9 years ago and got diarrhea , after that my gas became very smelly (it used not to smell before). I guess I got SIBO b/c it created gas after I ate. I tried to hold this gas when I had to stay in the closed-door car with people and also in closed class-room with air con b/c the smell of gas used too last too long and it would embarrass me. After holding the gas for like 2 years, I developed constipation from anismus (the muscles down there became all wrong). I could go 20 days without BM. (I had to use clear water enema when the rectum was full to get BM). And anismus led to mega-rectum, stool retention, hyposensitive rectum, trapped gas, incomplete evacuation and a lot of smelly gas throughout the day; but the most important of all was the Leaky Gas thing which made people cough and sneeze... from long distance. Anismus was confirmed by test of doctor. Now they want to inject me with something to cure it ( I guess it will be Botox). If anyone had similar problem, plz help me by sharing your experience : Did you cure by injecting Botox ? I read that it could re-occur 1 year after injecting for some cases. And most important of all did the treatment of your anismus cure your Leaky Gas problem ?

Thank you a lot and remember dont try to hold anything (stool, gas...), it is the most evil thing on earth.


----------



## Tieuvodanh (Jan 19, 2009)

Dont worry about your odor b/c when your mega-rectum reduced to normal size with frequent BMs then the odor and incomplete evac + anismus was reduced ( I heard very rare coughing/ sneezing from people and someone even suggested me to go ahead with her daughter in 2009, so I think my odor was reduced that time). I used water enema + few times water fast b/c I think it was less harmful than laxatives . But in 2014, after my brother gave me whey protein powder for weight gain, I got very constipated after drinking it and again my rectum expanded 10 times, my odor returned to extreme with people coughing/ sneezing for every movement I made. Now I am waiting for few years later in hope my rectum will return to normal size .

I also found out important thing: sitting on my bed using my laptop caused me constipation and trapped gas b/c after I went to the country side and laid down on the hammock through out the days, I didn't have trapped gas and stool in the lower colon.

Bewghero, do you have a lot of gas in days you couldn't get BM ?


----------



## Mark8852 (Oct 15, 2015)

CURED OF LEAKY GAS!!!

I know this sounds very simple but it worked well for me.

Stay *VERY hydrated (lots of water for your muscles to function properly)* + a *Multi-vitamin *+* ZINC (for muscle growth and recovery)* + *Exorcise/Stretch your Gluteal muscles*.

Some exorcises that worked for me:

http://www.leanitup.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/jghjf.png

http://www.leanitup.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/htyutyurt.png


----------



## Tieuvodanh (Jan 19, 2009)

@ Mark882 : Thanks for the advices.

@ Bewghero, " if it is possible to have anismus as well as a weak internal anal sphincter? "

I dont know if I got anismus from non-relaxing puborectalis or tight internal or external sphincter. But I think I could have non-relaxing pubo or tight ex-sphincter + weak internal sphincter.

I think the weak/resting internal sphincter was caused from rectum distention and stool retention. Everything was just speculations without scientific evidences.

But what made me confusing was some people got Botox injections to the internal and external sphincters , but they never mentioned about leaky gas odor (even Botox paralyzed their internal sphincters and some cases causing incontinence) . And also there were people who got Anismus + Mega rectum in the forums but they didn't have the strange coughing/ sneezing odor . But for nearly all of the cases of LG I read , I think people had gas as their problems


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mark8852 said:


> CURED OF LEAKY GAS!!!
> 
> I know this sounds very simple but it worked well for me.
> 
> ...


Sent 23 May 2016 - 12:57 AM

Hi Mark,

It would be great if you can guide. I am suffering from past 4 years. If you can let me know about how many times per day you have done these exercises and how many days did it take to get cured? What were your exact symptoms? It would be a great help. Thank you!


----------



## MedStudSuf (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello,

I have just read a book about anorectal physiology and says that megarectum causes gaping(patulous anus).but it does not mention if these people suffer from gas incontinence..

It also mention that megarectum people have very big stool..is this true for you?

tieuvodanh did you notice any improvement?Did you had any tests?


----------

